
Choosing a Linux Tracer - ajdecon
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-07-08/choosing-a-linux-tracer.html
======
planckscnst
That's a pretty great overview. I've learned SystemTap myself because that's
what's easy to get going in my environment. I was very surprised once I "got"
it. It can do pretty much anything you'd ever need. I haven't needed to look
at anything else yet, although I've been meaning to play with the LTTNG tools,
as I like the idea of setting up the experiment just once, recording
everything, then investigating afterwards. This [1] is a good walkthrough of
that workflow.

[1] [http://lttng.org/blog/2015/02/04/web-request-latency-root-
ca...](http://lttng.org/blog/2015/02/04/web-request-latency-root-cause/)

------
socceroos
Can't stop reading this as Linux Tux Racer.

